# What video game system do you own?



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Which do you own? If theres any that I forgot please say what it is. I have a PS2.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

PC only here


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

damn....how could i forget about PC.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Traitor


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I'm sitting at a damn PC and cant remeber to put PC in the poll.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Lol!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

i'm probably retarded


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

you forgot ps1 in there. i have playstation 1. with syphon filter 2. and gt2. OH! OH! i also play counter-strike...







i cant afford anything else. my fish come first. i just bought an ac 500. and another tronic 200wat heater. and a huge carton of aquarium salt. im really poor now. i have a nickle to my name.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

damn...forgot ps1 also. Maybe i shouldn't have said "If theres any that I forgot please say what it is".


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Just try again








It whores up your post count nicely, and you can show to all of us you're not completely retarded







j/k


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

it doesn't matter if you missed off the PC, because everyone has one to vist the site!

N64!


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

PS2


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Just try again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ...i see you're talking from experience then aren't you juda?














...as for me, i have a ps2 AND a pc....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

You call me retarded, boy


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> It whores up your post count nicely


 lets try this again, shall we?..................

............as i said earlier...speaking from experience arn't you?.......

...........and no you're not retarded, just malfunctioning thats all







...i'll be sure to send you to a nice old folks home when you're old and ripe.....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lol, malfunctioning?!?!?!?
Never thought of that, although it IS kinda weird that I don't feel my right leg anymore, and that my heart only beats like 3 times per minute


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I have hooked up are

NES, Super Nintendo,Nintendo 64, Sega CDX, Sega Saturn, DreamCast, PS2, Xbox.

And a PC is you count that.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

MPower said:


> I have hooked up are
> 
> NES, Super Nintendo,Nintendo 64, Sega CDX, Sega Saturn, DreamCast, PS2, Xbox.
> 
> And a PC is you count that.


 Jesus....how do you ever find time to play on all of them?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I play the old systems the most. Final Fantasy 1, Metroid, Kid Icarus. Each of the systems has my favorite games. I play lots of games. I don't even play my ps2 or xbox. Unless they want to play, NFL Fever or Madden. I don't like newer games.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

X-Box baby....Halo is the shiznit!!!!!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

PS2







....SOCOM: U.S Navy Seals


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> It whores up your post count nicely, and you can show to all of us you're not completely retarded
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Judazzz your average number of posts per day is probably like 60. But you don't top me. I'm a huge post whore....my average number of posts per day is 141.25


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > It whores up your post count nicely, and you can show to all of us you're not completely retarded
> ...


 ....no comment on either of those posts....i'm just gonna leave it at that...already in enough trouble as it is


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

PS2 and X-BOX. More games for the PS2 but IMO better graffix on X-BOX


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

what's "IMO"?????


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Damn 141 post a day. Innes you got some Competition.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > It whores up your post count nicely, and you can show to all of us you're not completely retarded
> ...


 Damn, you're just around for two days: I think I've found my Waterloo.....









And spikeyboy: imo = in my opinion *cough*dumb-ass*cough*


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...hey hey hey, i didnt know what IMO stands for...not my fault im not familiar with internet lingo!!!!....







...and the hell is a waterloo? isn't that the bathroom?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> and the hell is a waterloo? isn't that the bathroom?


*Hahaha*, you're too much....















Again, I found my Waterloo, I can't top that...

Fyi (For Your Information, dumb-ass): ever heard of Napoleon Bonaparte? Waterloo is where he was finally defeated, after having conquered half of Europe...)


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Fyi (For Your Information, dumb-ass): ever heard of Napoleon Bonaparte? Waterloo is where he was finally defeated, after having conquered half of Europe...)


 ....never really paid any attention to what the french do....you can say i don't consider them a real country







...as for most of the european history, i paid attention to, i think







.....and it's the Loo that means bathroom in england, i think


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> .....and it's the Loo that means bathroom in england, i think


 Yup, that's correct, sir


----------



## barbourshop (Feb 17, 2003)

Ps2 and XBOX
Dave


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

The only thing I know about Napolean Bonoparte [sp?] is that we made the Louisiana Purchase through him. Which would soon turn into a couple of states later on in American history.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

" loo, loo, skip to my loo....loo, loo, skip to my loo...skip to my loo my darling"


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Damn you John for being a post whore!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...and being a damn good one too! i work hard for my skulls!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Like fasher, like son! I'm so proud!!!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....so now that you've excepted me as your son...where's my cut of the will?







....and remember fasher, i deeply care for the mishaps that might happen, like you falling into the loo and getting stuck


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'll see what I can do for you......


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> what's "IMO"?????


 It's In My Opinion.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Oh....I didn't see where judazz already told him


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...juda tells me a lot...he's my dad!














....gotta love my dad....DAD! i love-hate you!







...


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

do you love cough* hate* cough* all of your dads or just juda?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> do you love cough* hate* cough* all of your dads or just juda?


 ...what'cha talkin about!







...what do you think i am, a dad-whore???? i only have two gay dads...juda and some guy name booboo!


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

then do you love cough* hate* cough* booboo?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> piranha 13 said:
> 
> 
> > do you love cough* hate* cough* all of your dads or just juda?
> ...


Who the f*ck is booboo?!?!?!?









God, I was drunk


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

ha ha


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...hm...i don't know who booboo is, but i do remember he was a big black man that went by the name of delicious and/or booboo and that you two wanted a son, so you got me....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The horror, the horror









I think I'm gonna be sick


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...it's over isnt it, juda?







...the thread has officially gone to waste...look what karen and marco did! tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Yeah, I'm about to report this thread to Xenon....

Damn kids today, no respect at all......


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

atari 2100.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

god karen and marco now you're gonna get us all in trouble.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Playstation 2 baby.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

i guess ps2 is the most popular


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Xbox will live forever!









closed.


----------

